#   >    IRFP450

## redd

?    ?       ?

----------


## Serg

160    80  -  .   200.

----------


## redd

,    , +350 ...

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## redd

80 - 40 ,     ?      , 5   ?

----------


## redd

,    ,     50        ...





> ,,        1 -2  ,  5 -10 ,-   ,    . 5 -7          .      -  .,- .      3,613   ,   .       .-    .    ,   (10 -20  ) ,-   .      .   ,-      ,  .

----------


## RA1TEX

!  ?    ,      :Smile: .         / VRF2933   BLF278. 
 510  -      :Smile:  
    100-200       IRF510.
  :   Dpack         .

----------


## RA1TEX

4 UR5ZQV:
   ,   -     10    .      .        . 1800-3000-5000-10000.      ....            1,8-30  630 730 740      .          .  . 
              .         .
ps   IRF620            50%  .
IRF730    , IRF740   .
        ,      ...    20  .

----------

RA1TEX

----------


## 240

.   42  (  ) . 
   ?

----------

RA1TEX

----------


## serge/

,   ,     .      ... ,    ,     ,     , 100    ,     .          ,   5   ,      ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*serge/*, 


> ...


      200  630  12 , 400  730,  40  ( ),       ( ),    ,    ,     . ,  ,     ,        .     ,        ,      ,    .

----------


## serge/

D2544,  : 150 , 23 , 75 w, .-675 , .-78 , .-4 . ( 75 .) -17,     1,7  (250 ),  3   2 . . . 175 .    . (130 . .).  ,       100 .

----------

eu1af

----------


## Integral

> ...    ?


  ,     .     .

----------

eu1af, RA1TEX, UZ5DM

----------

eu1af, Integral, RA1TEX

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA1TEX*, 


> .


,      . ,    .    "",  ,    " ",   ""   "" ,    .       30 .  .

----------


## RK4CI

> 52 500


   ?  52  ,       50 . 100    . 200,  .   400  .  50  ,      300 .        2 ,  ...



> 1,4,9,16,25  .


       .      12  ,    50,     200-300,  .         ,   .

----------


## R0SBD

,  200 .    200/1,41=141,84.  ,  404   50 .

----------


## RK4CI

> P = ((200/2)^2)/(2*50) = 100


     ,   .    , 200 ,     ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 50     1:2


     ,   ""   ,    ,  ""  .    ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

> 2.


,         .   ,  , -50 ,   , +50    .      100 . ,     .    . ,      0,5   .      1  4  .   16 /50 ,   4 /200   .     800 ,   400  .      ,      .        ,    .    2 , 1+1,      .           .    1,2,3,4,5 .      ,   ,   ,        .    2  6,     1  3.   ,    ,  .         ...

----------


## RA1TEX

.      .      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA1TEX*,    "",  2-       ,  "" RK4CI,  " ",  " ",   , .,     ,      ,        ( ),   "" .

----------

_

----------


## RK4CI

> ,        ( ),   ""


       ,   .  ,     ,       ,          .   .  ,     . ,   ,   ,    ,    .    " ",  .      ,    ,      .          ,    ,      .    ,   ,    ,  ,       ,   .   ,   ,    ,  , ,    .       .   ?

----------


## RA1TEX

.  .     23          300/  28 .

----------


## serge/

aod 2544,    .  15 .   ...   48   ,            12 .    ...,        .   sihp6n40d      ... 100   4   ,   28   ,    irf 510. - 104 w, 400 . 6 ,  300 .  7 ,  40 .       100 .

----------

Integral, RA1TEX, UR5VFT, UR5ZQV, UT1LW, ,  12701

----------


## RA1TEX

sihp6n40d     ?   ?

----------

Integral, RA1TEX, UT1LW

----------


## UT1LW

*serge/*, . 100W- ?   (,  ).   .  100W ,   220.

----------


## RA1TEX

350-400      .   8.  14. sc600.  12012030.      .

----------


## RA1TEX

..         .   -.       .

----------


## UT1LW

*serge/*,     ,   .
 .  NTC,      8.

----------

serge/

----------

Integral, RA1TEX, RA9YON, UT1LW,  12701

----------


## RA1TEX

PA3GZK

----------

serge/

----------


## serge/

,      40-50 .   ...          4700 . ,              50 .      ,  ,         .   3.5, 14, 18-21, 24-28.  10-12   24-28   380 , 18-21  450 , 14  550 .  3,5   500-600 .   .   14   18-20 .    1,5 ,     60%.      10-14 .        .   10  3      ,      .      ,       15 ...  ,     10 ,     ,         25%.    510-      ,  510       50%.    24-28 .    ,     .     .     .

----------

RA1TEX, UR5VFT,  12701

----------

Integral, UT1LW,  12701

----------


## serge/

...   .   ,         30 ,        0,8 .       .        .      2/1.      .    15         10 .       3,5  14   2 ,        300 . 10 .  1,1 , 12 . 1.2, 15 . 1.4, 17 . 1.6 .      1.2,    40 .   5 ,    80-85 .     ,      510.    756 3,      , .   ,     ,     30 .          100 .        .              1,5 .   ,  75       .        .    40 .            10 ,         .     ,   10      30 .       ...         510                 Maximum Junction-to-Case (Drain)   1,2.  510  3,5.           ,      2     ,       ,  510   1,3.     . 500 .    4-5        10 .      100 ,      ,     .    .

----------

Integral, RA1TEX, UT1LW,  12701

----------


## serge/

,             ,    ,          .   ,   510      blf578, 578   ... 510        10    40-60     .        ,   10         .   ,      (              ,    2 )       10-15       .    ,      400-500 .

----------

RA1TEX, UT1LW,  12701

----------


## serge/

sihp6n40d (40 .) 1,4

----------

ra6ljm, UT1LW

----------


## serge/

*serge/,         ?  510, 520  ? 
* 
: 3,5-7  10-12 . (1,4 .)
: 10-14  15-20 . (1,4 .)
: 18-21  20-30 . (1,4 .)
: 24-28  40 . (24  1,3; 28  1,1 .)
510      80      ...    .         ,      1,4 .    1/3     ,      . ,      50%      6 .    .

----------


## serge/

14  3000 ...  3   ...4 .  0,75           . 160-80 .   ...

----------


## serge/

3 .    80-40 .  20 .   .     ,  .    ,        ,     12 . 30 .       . ,          .     18 .      ,  100 .    2      ,   .    4 .

----------

UT1LW,  12701

----------


## UT1LW

IMD  .        -    . .

----------


## Linearistik

,      .
    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RK4CI

> .


  ,    .      ,    -20 .     ,       ,   .    -20 ,        .      ,     ,   ,    .  -15 ,   .   ,     .     ,     -15 ,    .         ,     ,            .   ,      .   ,     ,     .

----------

